# John Robinson in jet pack figure



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Found this 1/12 figure from Sharkit. Of course its not supposed to be from Lost in Space, but with some silver paint it would be real real close.

http://sharkit.com/sharkit/rocketbelt/kitmount.jpg

http://sharkit.com/sharkit/rocketbelt/rocketbelt.htm

They do a similar kit in 1/35


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I would love to see this finally Happen!!!

http://scifimetropolis.com/Jet Pack Prototype/thumbs/index.htm


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

What _is_ up with SciFi Metropolis? They announced a 1/6 Space Pod, Chariot and Robot too. If they released those I'd be SO damn happy! But they seem to be in limbo. One of the guys involved in the company (Charles Eugene, mentioned on the front page of the website) sold some damaged box figures on eBay last year that I bought. 

Thinking he was the same Charles Eugene associated with SciFi Metropolis, and being he had tons of damaged boxes of LIS figures, I thought he had something to do with the company. During our transaction I asked what the future plans were for the LIS line and he acted like he wasn't associated with the company at all, just saying something like "I hope they do released that stuff, it looks really great". Also, none of their official email addresses work and just bounce back, or go unanswered, including their store, Robot Factory where you're supposed to pre-order the figures that were suppose to be out already like Don West, etc. Wish they'd actually release that stuff.

Sean


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

They have released some of the new figures (Maureen Robinson) through amoktime.com (they do a large line of sci fi and monster 1/6 figures including Klaatu and Gort from The Day the Earth Stood Still, Blacula etc.). I think the basic "family" line of LIS figures will eventually get out but I wouldn't hold your breath for the other stuff. There can't be too many people who could afford what a 1/6 scale space pod would cost. Sci Fi Metropolis is obviously a very small outfit that got overly ambitious and probably got stuck with a lot of product they couldn't unload--their work is beautiful but there just aren't enough LIS fans to make it profitable.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, the Maureen Robinson was about a year ago though. Don West was _supposed_ to be out this summer followed by Judy and Penny, and eventually (supposedly) the Robot and Will. But there seems to be no news. I wrote to Amok time about this and never got a reply. Seems no one wants to talk about it.

Though there must be enough LIS fans out there because there's lots of full sized $25,000 Robots being made...

Sean


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Found this 1/12 figure from Sharkit. Of course its not supposed to be from Lost in Space, but with some silver paint it would be real real close.
> 
> http://sharkit.com/sharkit/rocketbelt/rocketbelt.htm
> 
> They do a similar kit in 1/35


The 1/35 kit has been sold out for years. Years ago Lunar Models did a kit of John Robinson with Rocket Belt. It was part of a set, but I always wanted one to make into a Christmas Ornament. :lol:

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Though there must be enough LIS fans out there because there's lots of full sized $25,000 Robots being made...


Me with my friend Frank's friend:










He built it for about $6k from parts he got on the net. It had a Sony minidisk player with sampled Robot sayings, and the voice drove the neon in the mouth.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am still waiting for the 1/25 jet pack John Robinson from Crow's Nest.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Me with my friend Frank's friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's Freakin awesome:freak::thumbsup:!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Krel said:


> The 1/35 kit has been sold out for years. Years ago Lunar Models did a kit of John Robinson with Rocket Belt. It was part of a set, but I always wanted one to make into a Christmas Ornament. :lol:
> 
> David.


 
Here Is my 1/35 Scale John Robinson/Jetpack...


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

I've been informed that Sci Fi Metropolis is not going to be able to renew their Irwin Allen license, so I wouldn't be expecting anything else from them. Let's hope someone else picks up the license for the action figures.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Tony Hardy said:


> I've been informed that Sci Fi Metropolis is not going to be able to renew their Irwin Allen license, so I wouldn't be expecting anything else from them. Let's hope someone else picks up the license for the action figures.


Can I ask where this news came from?

Sean


----------



## ironman1188 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tony Hardy said:


> I've been informed that Sci Fi Metropolis is not going to be able to renew their Irwin Allen license, so I wouldn't be expecting anything else from them. Let's hope someone else picks up the license for the action figures.


Informed by whom? Where was this stated?


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not at liberty to say, but the news came from someone who would absolutely know. Let's hope that the license does not expire for a bit, or better yet, that they are in a position to renew it. I own several of their items and like them very much. I'd hate to see the action figure line come to a close.


----------



## ironman1188 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tony Hardy said:


> I've been informed that Sci Fi Metropolis is *not going to be able to renew their Irwin Allen license*, so I wouldn't be expecting anything else from them. Let's hope someone else picks up the license for the action figures.





Tony Hardy said:


> I'm not at liberty to say, but the news came from someone who would absolutely know. *Let's hope *that the license does not expire for a bit, or better yet, *that they are in a position to renew it.* I own several of their items and like them very much. I'd hate to see the action figure line come to a close.


So....which is it?


----------



## ironman1188 (Jun 14, 2005)

I was just informed that SFM *does indeed* still have the license to produce the _Lost in Space_ action figures.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

ironman1188 said:


> I was just informed that SFM *does indeed* still have the license to produce the _Lost in Space_ action figures.


But will they? I guess you heard this from someone inside the company? Any news on when or if any other LIS 1/6 items will be released?

Sean


----------



## ironman1188 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, I went right to the source.
Mjr. West is still planned on being next. I did not get a deadline from them as I was more concerned with the license question.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Any word on why you can't contact their store website, http://www.robotfactory.net? You try to send email and its bounced back as being undeliverable, which doesn't give you the impression they are still in business. I imagine they'd get a lot more pre-orders if people knew their websites weren't abandoned.

Sean


----------

